
Why Christmas is coloured with Saturnalia - jseliger
https://unherd.com/2018/12/why-christmas-is-coloured-with-saturnalia/
======
jseliger
The author, Helen Dale, also wrote a very interesting book called _Kingdom of
the Wicked_ , in which the ancient Romans experience an Industrial Revolution
and have approximately modern levels of technology when Jesus shows up:
[https://jakeseliger.com/2017/12/28/kingdom-of-the-wicked-
boo...](https://jakeseliger.com/2017/12/28/kingdom-of-the-wicked-book-one-
rules-helen-dale).

